

German domination of Euroland is a disaster - known
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2010/03/16/176711/german-domination-of-euroland-is-a-disaster/

======
MikeCapone
For those interested in learning more about all this, the latest edition of
The Economist has a special feature on Germany.

------
dsplittgerber
It's really going to be an interesting twelve months for the EU. Considering
the recent special report on Germany in The Economist, there are several
possible viewpoints on the merit of Germany as a model-citizen for the EU.

------
__bjoernd
This is also an interesting read in this respect:
[http://www.stratfor.com/weekly/20100315_germany_mitteleuropa...](http://www.stratfor.com/weekly/20100315_germany_mitteleuropa_redux)

~~~
ugh
“But this was not the “union” the rest of Europe signed up for — it is the
Mitteleuropa that the rest of Europe will remember well.”

So that’s the way they want to go, comparison-wise. I don’t know whether
that’s where you would want to go when discussing policy in the EU. Seems
unnecessary.

